# MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II 1 GB



## W1zzard (Mar 3, 2011)

MSI's GeForce GTX 560 Twin Frozr II comes with MSI's own cooling solution, which does a great job at keeping the card cool. Even with heavy voltage increases, the temperatures never rose above 80°C. For maximum performance MSI has overclocked the card out of the box - at no price increase compared to the reference design.

*Show full review*


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 3, 2011)

Your words - "Temperatures of the card are high which is caused by the high power consumption and the fairly weak cooler"  66 C OC'ed is that high? You normally want +70 C and low noise and that you got here according to your figures.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah temps aren't high at all?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 3, 2011)

fixed, was a copy and paste problem


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice review.

I wish you'd test the power consumption when OC'd to see how much more power it's using for the %performance increase.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 3, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> fixed, was a copy and paste problem



The 66 C and the "fan noise" of  39 db(A) are still the same and so are the the power draw at normal and peak. Can't recall the maximume vaule. Is that the one that you have changed? Still a shift in evaluating GPUs.

Edit: Saw you reply below...sorry didn't read the text, I'm an engineer


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 3, 2011)

i have changed the text below the temperature graph. the data is correct


----------



## sLowEnd (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm curious, why do you still put "DirectX 11 relevance limited at this time" as a con?
Pretty much every contemporary card has support for it, so it's not like a customer is paying extra specifically for DirectX 11.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 3, 2011)

sLowEnd said:


> I'm curious, why do you still put "DirectX 11 relevance limited at this time" as a con?
> Pretty much every contemporary card has support for it, so it's not like a customer is paying extra specifically for DirectX 11.



many new games are coming out without dx11 support. it's not like today's gamer REALLY MUST have dx11


----------



## wolf (Mar 4, 2011)

excellent review as always, and I like that MSI improve on the card in all respects of the pcb/cooling/clockspeeds/bundled software, yet charge MSRP for the card, hats off.


----------



## stupido (Mar 4, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> many new games are coming out without dx11 support. it's not like today's gamer REALLY MUST have dx11



I also agree with sLowEnd on this one...
dx11 is just a feature that though not very relevant today, but probably will be more relevant tomorrow... so I kind of don't see why it has to be part of cons or pros

But for the rest, excellent review   as usual...


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 4, 2011)

stupido said:


> dx11 is just a feature that though not very relevant today



that's what i'm saying


----------



## stupido (Mar 4, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> that's what i'm saying



Indeed, but my point is that probably you could skip it as feature worth mentioning at all... 

I mean once in pros you say that dx11 is supported but than in cons you say it is limited relevance... so it is kind a pointless - at least that is how I interpret it.

Anyhow, I usually automatically filter that during reading, and it is up to you to decide what you put as pros/cons...   I don't say it is bad though (I really like your reviews! and this web site I visit on daily base, even multiple times per day...)


----------



## DeerDance (Mar 4, 2011)

Probably should have been mentioned the lack of passive VRM heatsink in contrast with asus or gigabyte or reference design card...  but I don't know how much does that passive matter, but from the long time permanent OC it would feel better to have it...


----------



## theJesus (Mar 4, 2011)

I think I spotted a typo on the test setup where you list the drivers used.  It says 266.*5*6, but I think you meant 266.*6*6


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 4, 2011)

266.56 are the latest gtx 560 drivers by nvidia


----------



## theJesus (Mar 5, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> 266.56 are the latest gtx 560 drivers by nvidia


I get 266.66 when I use the driver search on their site, and it's also what shipped with my card.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-266.66-whql-driver.html

Either way, it's a great review


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 5, 2011)

seems they have 266.66 up now .. i used 266.56, the launch day reviewer driver


----------



## theJesus (Mar 5, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> seems they have 266.66 up now .. i used 266.56, the launch day reviewer driver


Oh, that makes more sense.  I wasn't aware of a 266.56 driver release until now.


----------



## JSean (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking at the data for 1920x1080 World of Warcraft gaming I see that the 560 TI and the 570 suffer a ~30% performance hit from previous review of the GTX 460 cards.  The review on the 460 showed 108 FPS while the 500 series cards are in the high 70's low 80's.  

The drivers have changed for NVidia during that time period but similar results are not reflected in performance data from other games (Battleforge).

I also see a similar performance decrease in the 5870 results.

Did this slip under everyone's radar?  A 30% decrease is hard to miss.  

Other sites (Toms) are claiming performance gains with the release of Cataclysm.  TechPowerUp's data tells a completely different story.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 28, 2011)

using dx11 in wow reduces fps for me


----------



## trt740 (Jun 5, 2011)

I tried one of these when they first came out and could not get it to boot in my system, but now I tried it again after trying  a few other cards , Evga GTX 560 TI, MSi Hawk GTX 460, Gigabyte 6950 and this card is flat out unreal.  The 6950 was also unreal but I like this card a bit better. It has lower temps and I like the extra effects. This card is really hard to top, and I think the review is not right the fan is very quiet and even when audible is not annoying at all. It is a great card if your looking for a fast as hell 560TI.


----------



## dia8el (Sep 14, 2011)

*Verry HOT!*

Unfortunatelly i bought HOT one 

FAN control: AUTO
OC: none/ just as it was made in factory
DRIVERS: 280.26
SYSTEM: VISTA

TESTED IN: FURMARK 

*
TEMPERATURE: 100C !!!*








Damn bad!
I am going to my shop and they will take look, because this is verry wrong


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 14, 2011)

Why do ppl even boher with this stupid FurMark as it has completelly unrelistic load on GPU.
If you want a realistic scene, use Crysis 2 with DX11 in a MP level full of players. What you'll get there is a realistic temperature. And i can safely say it will never be 100°C...


----------



## dia8el (Sep 15, 2011)

you haver right

but that card should defend herself with fan auto set to 100% - don't you think?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 15, 2011)

I think that something is wrong with either your card or your case.  If you have inadequate ventilation, the air in the case will heat up and therefore the video card will heat up.  If you have enough ventilation, then I think you have a defective card.


----------



## Joe Public (Sep 15, 2011)

Perhaps the cooler isn't in proper contact with the GPU or something.  It's been known to happen.   With the fan at 100%, even in a poorly ventilated case it should be able to deal with it better IMO.


----------



## dia8el (Sep 16, 2011)

My case is well ventilated. Thats why i had to go to service. Now i am waiting for their opinion.


----------

